# أصدقاؤنا الجدد



## Amirali1383koohi

...السلام عليكم و الف سلام
من فضلكم قولولي ان أي منهم صحيح ؟
١_الاصدقاؤنا الجديد
٢_الاصدقاؤنا الجدد
٣_الاصدقاؤنا الجديدون


----------



## elroy

أصدقاؤنا الجدد


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا


----------



## Mejeed

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وكذاك صحيح أن تقول:
( الأصدقاء الجدد )
وكلمة "الأصدقاؤنا" غير صحيحة في اللغة العربية , لأن الإسم المعرف ب "ال" لا تجوز إضافته الى الضمير.*


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکرا لک یا صدیقی و شکرا لمساعدتک


----------

